# Rorschach



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

My gorgeous Rory. Lacking in the smarts, but not the handsomes!
Doesn't let his size stop him from keeping up with the speedsters, either

This is one of my favourite photos 











Now.... RORY!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I seriously love your dogs...


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice al of your pictures of your pups are my favorite . You have a very nice pack of dogs.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

That third picture cracked me up. Too cute.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Definitely a handsome guy!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

How handsome. Even though you posted in my thread I somehow missed our dogs have the same name.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Who needs smarts with that gorgeous face?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I love that he shows his teeth when he pants hahaha


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks all 
He's such a sausage!


----------



## melaniemuc (Sep 10, 2014)

Love those pics. Especially that big tongue ;-) Rorschach? Are you Swiss or Watchmen fan?


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

I love that bowtie! Haha, and his face in the third pic is great.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

melaniemuc said:


> Love those pics. Especially that big tongue ;-) Rorschach? Are you Swiss or Watchmen fan?


Watchmen!
All of my dogs have/had geeky names lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just love your dogs! And photos!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I love that he shows his teeth when he pants hahaha


 My favorite thing too! That's what I was going to comment. We had a dog at the shelter that did the same.


----------

